# little speckled king snake



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

pick this little girl up today, not got a name yet


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> pick this little girl up today, not got a name yet
> View attachment 365828


Beautiful snake, & one of the rarer kings- you don't see too many nowadays.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

lets hope i can find some more later on


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> lets hope i can find some more later on


If you can get to a Donny show this year, there are usually tables dedicated to kings, & one or two may well offer speckleds.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

When the next one


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

rockkeeper said:


> When the next one


4th September.


----------

